
Server Infrastructure for Global Extinction Rebellion [video] - 0x40490FDB
https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-11008-server_infrastructure_for_global_rebellion
======
bullen
I just need to say this, global warming is the symptom. The reason public
figures focus on a consequence is that we have a popularity contest society.
The real problem is our every day use of energy: heat, water and food!

The technologies he describes are completely over-engineered. We need to
transition to "compiling capable keyboard and mouse" ARM asap. for all our
productive tools (desktop) and stop consuming (wasting time at 200 watt; PS4,
XBox, PC).

Also devices should be repairable and without bad licenses.

In this context only C(+) and Java are usable programming languages.

Begin the downvoting!

~~~
brian_herman__
We should also get rid of those pesky social media news websites that let
everyone post whatever they want in seconds and burn up energy. The first step
to ending global climate change is getting rid of the internet </s>

~~~
bullen
[http://radiomesh.org](http://radiomesh.org)

